# Tom Ford Swatches



## MRV (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom Ford True Coral


----------



## soco210 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sable Smoke Lipstick


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 1, 2012)

Lip Color in “Pink Dusk”: more photos & review here.


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Tom Ford Eye Color Quad Sahara Haze Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Tom Ford Eye Color Quad No. 02 Cognac Sable Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Tom Ford Beauty Cheek Color Love Lust swatch[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Tom Ford Cheek Color No. 03 Flush Swatches[/h]


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2013)

soco210 said:


> Sable Smoke Lipstick


Thanks for the swatch as this is the one I'm wanting to order it's so beautiful and now this will be the most expensive lipstick I own


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 16, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks for the swatch as this is the one I'm wanting to order it's so beautiful and now this will be the most expensive lipstick I own


  	*~*If your order this, do you mind posting a swatch of it? I just got Coco Ravish, and I'm wondering if Sable Smoke will work for me. Thanks!!  *~*


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2013)

Lipglass*Lover* said:


> *~*If your order this, do you mind posting a swatch of it? I just got Coco Ravish, and I'm wondering if Sable Smoke will work for me. Thanks!!  *~*


Of course I will


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

OMG that is straight gorgeou


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the swatches i like this!


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Just got this and ravish. I am so in love with the blushes!


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

Love lust is pretty does this give you a natural looking flush of color to your cheek?


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been debating purchasing the shadows do they blend easily?


----------



## ddanc001 (Aug 19, 2013)

This looks pretty on you very natural.


----------



## do8666 (Aug 21, 2013)

soco210 said:


> Sable Smoke Lipstick


  	This looks like a really nice shade! How is the formula? I have never tried TF lipstick before...


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 11, 2014)

Lip Color Sheer in Summer Fling


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 14, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Lip Color Sheer in Summer Fling


Pretty


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

soco210 said:


> Sable Smoke Lipstick


  Oh heck, I don't know what I'm gonna do with myself now that I've seen this! I've been dreaming of owning a TF lipstick ever since they first came out. I'm immediately drawn to True Coral because I love corals but lately I've been in a very nude mood and now that I've seen Sable Smoke this might be the one! I can only buy one at a time at the $45 price tag! One of them will have to wait!
  Thank you for the swatches, Soco210!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 7, 2014)

Lip Color In Spanish Pink


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone have the cocoa mirage quad to show some swatches?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Does anyone have the cocoa mirage quad to show some swatches?


  I have CM but wouldn't get good swatches in artificial lighting.  I did find this, and hope it helps:  swatches tom ford cocoa mirage eyeshadow palette


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have CM but wouldn't get good swatches in artificial lighting.  I did find this, and hope it helps:  swatches tom ford cocoa mirage eyeshadow palette


  Thanks, I really am thinking of getting the quad, but I'm wondering if its a good buy or if there are other options that might be better at a lower price.  I like that it only has one shimmer shade but I'm a little worried that the lightest color won't be good for me (i'm around NC50ish) and that may make the price not as good.  Do you find yourself reaching for it alot?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Thanks, I really am thinking of getting the quad, but I'm wondering if its a good buy or if there are other options that might be better at a lower price.  I like that it only has one shimmer shade but I'm a little worried that the lightest color won't be good for me (i'm around NC50ish) and that may make the price not as good.  Do you find yourself reaching for it alot?







 Hi Nicole.  I do reach for Cocoa Mirage a lot because it's a very versatile and easy palette to wear.  You can go smokey or neutral.  The neutral eye is great because you can wear just about any blush & lipstick with it.  I don't think the lightest shade will be a problem for you as a brow highlight.  If you're looking for a neutral palette you might want to take a look at Dior, Chanel, & Urban Decay that have wallet friendlier price points.  HTHs.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Nicole.  I do reach for Cocoa Mirage a lot because it's a very versatile and easy palette to wear.  You can go smokey or neutral.  The neutral eye is great because you can wear just about any blush & lipstick with it.  I don't think the lightest shade will be a problem for you as a brow highlight.  If you're looking for a neutral palette you might want to take a look at Dior, Chanel, & Urban Decay that have wallet friendlier price points.  HTHs.


That helps a lot, Thanks!  I'll check out those brands as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> That helps a lot, Thanks!  I'll check out those brands as well






  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## NicoleL (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Let me know what you decide.


I caved and tried out the cocoa mirage, I loved it.  It worked so well it made me feel like I had blending skills lol.  Unfortunately my eyes became so itchy and I ended up breaking out terribly.  The worse part is that as far as I know I'm not allergic or sensitive to any of the ingredients.  I've been comparing it to the only other eyeshadow to irritate me (Urban Decay Roach) and there isn't much overlap in ingredients and the ones that do overlap are in other eyeshadows that give me no problem.  So I guess it just wasn't meant to be lol. 

  Anyway, I do appreciate your help, because if not for the breakout, I was in LOVE


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 18, 2014)

I've never tried anything TF before but I'm in love with the coco mirage palette. I can't stop thinking about it  I have a strong feeling this is going be my Christmas gift to myself


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> I caved and tried out the cocoa mirage, I loved it.  It worked so well it made me feel like I had blending skills lol.  Unfortunately my eyes became so itchy and I ended up breaking out terribly.  The worse part is that as far as I know I'm not allergic or sensitive to any of the ingredients.  I've been comparing it to the only other eyeshadow to irritate me (Urban Decay Roach) and there isn't much overlap in ingredients and the ones that do overlap are in other eyeshadows that give me no problem.  So I guess it just wasn't meant to be lol.
> 
> Anyway, I do appreciate your help, because if not for the breakout, I was in LOVE


    Oh my goodness!  I am so sorry that happened to you.  There's another person on the forum who had to stop wearing eyeshadow all together for quite a long while and 
   has just recently been able to start wearing it again.

   We ll I hope you uncover the issue before anything similar happens again.  All the best to you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

makeup4mama said:


> I've never tried anything TF before but I'm in love with the coco mirage palette. *I can't stop thinking about it * I have a strong feeling this is going be my Christmas gift to myself


    That's a sure sign that you HAVE TO get it!!!


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 19, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Lip Color In Spanish Pink


 gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. I purchased this for a girlfriend for her birthday per recommendation by SA, but am definitely needing to pick it up for muself!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

beautybrushed said:


> gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. I purchased this for a girlfriend for her birthday per recommendation by SA, but am definitely needing to pick it up for muself!


 Very pretty.  Reminds me a little of Negligee.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't purchased any Tom Ford yet. I think I might have to surge black friday


----------



## madameb (Jan 6, 2015)

Uhhh I think I need to visit the counter


----------

